# zoloft



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

my doctor says its ok to double my meds this week.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Aren't they "little people" and isn't there a show about them on TLC?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

it aint funny ya big fat jerk


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this to treat your anxiety AND depression? Or are you depressed YET?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

HAHA now that part was funny..... kind of a douoble effect :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

legacy said:


> Aren't they "little people" and isn't there a show about them on TLC?


No that called rolof something that like.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I am sorry I know that it can be a touchy subject(personal medication). I was laughing though, because I am going crazy waiting to find out I didnt draw. O|* :mrgreen:


----------

